# Please Pray for my Daughter



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello all....

It has been a rough week around here...back and forth to the hospital 3 different times now with the wait times just rediculous. 

Last Wednesday we spotted a bulls eye on my daughters leg...which is a sign of Lymes disease...so we immediately called the doctor and she was put on antibiotics and blood was drawn and sure enough she has lymes. Well, she felt fine until Saturday when she started with a head ache and then Sunday she added muscle aches and nausea. On Monday she came home from work and looked just awfull and could not focus...we called the Dr early afternoon but did not hear back from him until 6:30 when he told us to get to the emergency room because her headache was so bad...

We got there and the wait was over 5 hours...so we opted to go to my doctor's office which has after hours care...that doctor said we had to go to the emergency room...but gave a shot to get her through most of the night...next morning we were back at the emergency room and she was taken in within an hour and proceded to pass out and what looked like a seizure. She was treated in the ER with Pain Meds and they took all kinds of tests...brain scan and such...and let her go home..

Yesterday she tried all day to get into see a nurologist but no luck and her headache got worse...doctor sent her back to the ER and now she has been admitted...they were unable to do a spinal tab successfully in the ER so they will have to repeat that tomorrow with XRay. 

My daughter is a Momma's girl and she is terrified...it is her first time in the hospital...

I would really appriciate it if you all said a prayer for her... and strength for me...because my health is just not helping at the moment. 

Thanks


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG, this is awful news! You and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers for as long as they are needed.







Bless you both.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Susan, I will certainly be praying for your baby. Can I ask what her name is. I will be praying for healing and comfort for her and peace and comfort for you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry Susan you are going through this. I'm praying for you and your daughter, I'll light some candles at church in the morning.
Kerry


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This sounds like a truly awful crisis for your family . I hope your daughter recovers her health very soon .Sarah


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

My daughters name is Rebecca...poor thing is admitted and still has to stay in the ER because there are no beds. What is going on....amazing that the hospitals are so busy in June...not like it is flu season.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG how scary! What part of the country do you live? I've worked ER and it's amazing sometimes how clogged up the hospital systems get. 

So they are suspecting meningitis? Yet d/c'd her home to follow up with a neurologist? Some of the smptoms could be because of the Lyme (my sister had it and was pretty sick with it, flu-type symptoms) Hopefull they can at least make her comfortable for now! How old is your daughter?

Keep us updated. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, and will say a prayer for your daughter. How old is she?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Susan,
I am sick with worry about your Rebecca. Do not despair......I feel confident that the doctors will be able to help her. I don't know much about Lyme Disease, but will read up on it. Please keep us posted. I'll be watching for updates. YOU take care of YOU. You can only be a help to Rebecca if you are healthy.
Susan


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Susan, I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter, Rebecca!! Hoping all our prayers give you strength and your daughter, Rebecca, comfort, to know we are thinking and praying for her recovery!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll be praying for Rebecca







tell her to get well soon.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Prayer for your family and your daughter. Hoping for a full and speedy recovery.
Aimee


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ill add Rebecca's name to our pray list at church. And of course I will be praying for you also.*



*Sending lots of prayers, hugs, kisses, nose wicks*





*Dede and Chloe from down under*

*




























*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh that is so terrible, you must be beside yourself with worry.

Prayers & possitve thoughts coming your way.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am thinking of Rebecca and yourself. There is always
something to worry about when you are a parent, I know..
Prayers and Thoughts are with Rebecca and your family.


All The Best,
Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh! I almost missed this thread this morning. Susan, I am soooo sorry to hear what you and Rebecca are going through. I pray that the problem is Lyme's and that she starts recovering right away.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Susan, my thoughts and prayers are with Rebecca and your family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured prayers are going out for your Rebecca!! I know this has to be very scarey for you both! How old is Rebecca? ( if you mentioned..I missed it) .
I do know Lyme Disease can hit some people pretty hard.. know several people who have been dx with it as we are in a high tick infested area.
Praying your daughter gets relief very soon!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan, my thoughts and prayers are there with you and Rebecca, I am so sorry you and your family are going through this and pray that Rebecca recovers quickly and also that you feel better soon too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Bless your heart!







Big hugs and prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Susan,
I just wanted to add that I too will be praying for Rebecca and for you. I am so sorry to hear that she is feeling so terrible. I am faithful that the doctors will be able to provide some relief for her. But I also hope that you will take care of yourself. If you don't you will not be able to take care of Rebecca.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'll pray for her as well..Our SM family has had a rough time lately. Maybe the Lord will cut us a break soon eh?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so very sorry, Susan. My thoughts are with you and Rebecca.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... i'm sorry to hear this bad news ... my thoughts are with you and your daughter


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I will pray for Rebecca fully believing that by the stripes that Jesus bore...she is healed. The Word of God is true. I pray also that you will not have fear, but that you will be filled with the peace that passes all understanding, knowing that God is in full control.

Keep us posted.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Susan,
I am so sorry you and Rebecca are going through all of this. I'll be praying for both of you.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Susan, I'm so sorry you and Rebecca are going through this. I'm also praying for her healing and your strength. In the name of Jesus. God bless you.

Jean


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be praying for your family.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope your daughters condition improves soon & she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I will be praying for Rebecca and all of you....stay strong and take care of yourself. You need to take care of yourself so you can be there for her. ((hugs)) Please keep us posted.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your daughter, but I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Rebecca - she is in our thoughts and _prayers_.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Prayers will be sent for you and Rebecca. Please keep us posted.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Susan, I just got back from vacation to read this post and I will pray for you and Rebecca. My daughter was hospitalized a few months ago with meningitis and all they could really do was give her pain meds for the headache and subsequent backache from the lumbar tap. It was viral meningitis so she just had to wait it out. For bacterial meningitis they treat with antibiotics.

She was out of the hospital in 4 days and back to work the next week. I'll pray for a good outcome for Rebecca and for God to give you the strength to overcome all the stress of these health issues.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, your daughter is in my prayers!!!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear that your daughter is going through all this. We will keep her in our thoughts and prayers and hope she gets well soon. 

Karyn


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Susan, I am so sorry. I will put your daughter on my prayer list. I hope they find out what's wrong, it's so scarey not knowing. I will also pray for you, you will need all the stength you can get. God Bless your family.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lots of prayers for your Rebecca, you and the doctors.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, poor Rebecca. Be sure we will be praying for her and for you.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope you get some good news soon about Rebecca. I will be praying for her and also for you. No matter the age, they are always your baby. I know you must be so worried. I thank GOD for his healing power.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I missed this yesterday! So sorry your daughter is ill. I hope by today the antibiotics are working. I will remember her in pray.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

First, let me thank each and every one of you for your kind thoughts and prayers. My daughter Rebecca who is 23 years old is still in the ER on a stretcher. She has had the Spinal Tap and it came back without signs of Meningitis so she does hot have this. Unfortunately the doctors are looking at a bleed in her brain as a possible reason that this is all happening. 

They will be doing something called an MIA which they tell me is similar to an MRI only it shows more detail and they will be able to see if she is in fact bleeding in the brain. Rebecca did have a problem this morning as when I walked in she had a complete meltdown which is so unlike her...come to find out she had been given an anti-neauea medication which she reacted to negatively and became extremely upset and was begging me to take her home. She is very uncomfortable on the stretcher and has been there now for over 24 hours. The hospital did tell me that she was going to get a room in the hospital but then the doctor ordered a medication in which her heart must be monitored because it could cause irregularities (I don't know what that actually means) but she cannot go to a room until all the first round of the medication is delivered without a problem which will be at least 4 hours. So far she is handling this new medication well. 

I just came home to take give her some quiet time to rest and since the hospital is so close I cn pop back up which is what I am going to do know. 

I appriciate each and evey prayer you all have said....please continue

Thank you all.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Hoping for the best,


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> First, let me thank each and every one of you for your kind thoughts and prayers. My daughter Rebecca who is 23 years old is still in the ER on a stretcher. She has had the Spinal Tap and it came back without signs of Meningitis so she does hot have this. Unfortunately the doctors are looking at a bleed in her brain as a possible reason that this is all happening.
> 
> They will be doing something called an MIA which they tell me is similar to an MRI only it shows more detail and they will be able to see if she is in fact bleeding in the brain. Rebecca did have a problem this morning as when I walked in she had a complete meltdown which is so unlike her...come to find out she had been given an anti-neauea medication which she reacted to negatively and became extremely upset and was begging me to take her home. She is very uncomfortable on the stretcher and has been there now for over 24 hours. The hospital did tell me that she was going to get a room in the hospital but then the doctor ordered a medication in which her heart must be monitored because it could cause irregularities (I don't know what that actually means) but she cannot go to a room until all the first round of the medication is delivered without a problem which will be at least 4 hours. So far she is handling this new medication well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update - our prayers continue...









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I hope she gets a room soon and they can get her comfortable. Thanks for taking the time to give us an update. 

Amber


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Susan,
Thanks for the updates. Rest assured that our thoughts and prayers will be with you and Rebecca. I can't imagine being on a stretcher for 24 hours! Good grief......


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update & i hope Rebecca gets better real soon.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan thank you for the update, I sure hope Rebecca is given a comfortable bed soon. My thoughts and prayer are still coming yours and Rebecca's way


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, you and Rebecca are definitely in my thoughts!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thoughts and prayers coming your way


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you so much for the update because I know how valuable your time is right now. You and Rebecca have my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.







Julia


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been ont he board periodically looking for an update on Rebecca. I'll continue praying that this is all resolved quickly and easily. Hang in there! ((hugs)) C


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> First, let me thank each and every one of you for your kind thoughts and prayers. My daughter Rebecca who is 23 years old is still in the ER on a stretcher. She has had the Spinal Tap and it came back without signs of Meningitis so she does hot have this. Unfortunately the doctors are looking at a bleed in her brain as a possible reason that this is all happening.
> 
> They will be doing something called an MIA which they tell me is similar to an MRI only it shows more detail and they will be able to see if she is in fact bleeding in the brain. Rebecca did have a problem this morning as when I walked in she had a complete meltdown which is so unlike her...come to find out she had been given an anti-neauea medication which she reacted to negatively and became extremely upset and was begging me to take her home. She is very uncomfortable on the stretcher and has been there now for over 24 hours. The hospital did tell me that she was going to get a room in the hospital but then the doctor ordered a medication in which her heart must be monitored because it could cause irregularities (I don't know what that actually means) but she cannot go to a room until all the first round of the medication is delivered without a problem which will be at least 4 hours. So far she is handling this new medication well.
> 
> ...


Was it Compazine that gave her the reaction? Or Droperidol? I'm allergic to both of those too, Compazine makes me feel like I am INSANE. Makes me super tense and anxious. which sounds exactly like your daughter's reaction. I can take Phenergan though, so that might be an option for her. I'm so sorry she is having to go through this!!! That's actually impressive of the ER to keep her there for so long. The ones I worked at would have transfered her out to another hospital in a similar situation. I'm not sure which med they would have given her that she had to be monitored for rhythm irregularities but then again, I have forgotten soooo much of my ER knowledge! Hopefully she can get to a more comfortable room soon though.

Make sure your daughter remembers the name of the med that gave her that reaction so she can list it as an 'allergy' for future medical care. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts! Please feel free to PM if you have any questions or just need to vent. *hugs you*


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Rebecca and you will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.







Thanks for the update.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Angels are watching over Rebecca!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

My prayers are with you and your daughter. I'm really glad to hear it's not meningitis. We have almost epdemic cases down here in Louisiana of the one that's really bad and so many young people have been very ill and some died.
Please keep us posted as we will all be praying for her.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Susan,
My thoughts and prayers for you, Rebecca, and the family.









Aren't our emergency rooms in America such a mess.







Last August I layed on a emergency room gurney, against a hall wall, in unbelivable pain for over eight hours waiting for my two broken forearm bones to be set. I never was given a private area...just up against a wall in a hall for over eight hours. Then when I went to ER in March with blood pressure 230/130 and vertigo I waited over five hours in a freezing E.R. admitting area, and finally gave up and went home hoping (without success) to get into my doctors office late hour appointments. They told me to go back to E.R. America's emergency rooms really need help and I am not sure what the answer is.









Again, sending prayers for Rebecca








and for American's health care system, too. 

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I guess we are blessed..our ER is fantastic







Every incident I've had was quick. In the case of stitches/glue..we are taken back immediately and are out the door w/in an hour(even w/ xrays).







When it was my mom..and she was ill, she was taken back immediately and taken care of and admitted after she was stable.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just to say the prayers are continuing for Rebecca!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you all for your prayers...I really do beleive they work. My daughter is now home and resting comfortably. After all is said and done the doctors beleive that she had a very bad Migrane. Rebecca does get migranes and this one was totally different than anything she has experienced. Usually she is very sensitive to light and sound but with this one it was more a pressure in the top of her head...almost like if she took off the top of her head the pressure would stop.

We will be going back to her neurologist at University of Penn that we have gone to since she was a junior in high school so that he can assure me that this is a correct diagnosis. I question this because she was altered a number of times while she was in the hospital and the doctors are just not explaining this to me. At the time when she would "be different" she would constantly yawn and not be able to stop and was very emotional at the same time...she also could not sit still because she was so uncomfortable. Very scary. 

I wanted to thank each and every one of you for your kind words and thoughtful prayers. For those who advised her to keep track of her medicines....she is very good at this...has worked in a pharmacy now for over 6 years and is in Long Island University for Pharmacy...I am so proud of her. She keeps track of all my meds thank God because I have so many that I would have to be a pharmacist myself to keep them straight. 

Having you all in my life is truly a wonderful Gift from God and I thank he daily for you all.

Susan


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Suz ~

I've only just begun to read this thread. And although, I am at a loss for words, I must say I am crying my eyes out.

I know how VERY much Rebecca means to you. The two of you are the BEST of friends. 

The love you, and your daughter have, for each other is AMAZING.

I love you and Rebecca so much.









I know, in my heart, the Good Lord is watching over our girl, Becca









I LOVE YOU SUZ!!! 

I love Rebecca!! She is awesome, and she is going to be fine. I suspect she will be bothering her mother in no time flat!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Thankyou for the update Susan, I am so happy she is home with you now


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what wonderful news!!! This made my day!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Great news that she is home! I'm sure she'll be much happier now that she is out of the hospital. There really is no place like home.









Cathy


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I hope she continues to have good health.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am thrilled that things are going better with Rebecca. Hang in there and take care of both of you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Came to check one more time before bed and was thrilled to see Rebecca is home!! ( Thank You God!) 
Will continue prayers that this is resolved!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I am so glad she is home with you. hopefully she won't get another migrain.

Amber


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Great to hear the positive news!!!









~Carole, Bella, and Krista~


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh what wonderful news!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

What wonderful news! I hope her neurologist will be able to make a final determination and all will continue to be well...


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so grateful that Rebecca is now at home!






















That is so much better than being at the hospital from h#ll! I hope you can get into the neurologist quickly, because it honestly sounds like the docs were simply looking for an out as they had no other answers for you and Rebecca. I have had migraines for years and I don't recall ever changing the symptoms that extremely. I will say that there are times that I have LOTS of pressure in my head. Don't forget to let us know when you have a final diagnosis.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh Susan, I was so happy to see that Rebecca is back home with you. We will continue to pray for her and please let us know what the specialist has to say.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Glad to see that Rebecca is home. Hope she is feeling much better now.*





*Dede and Chloe from down under*

*





















*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so glad to hear your Rebecca is home. I will keep praying that the doctors will find out what is going on. Take some time to rest, this has been a very trying time for you. Hugs to you and your precious Rebecca.
I also have a daughter who is a soul mate to me, we are very close, so I understand the love you share.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Susan this is great news that Rebecca is home and doing better, I am sure she is much more comfortable there with you too. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I just checked the thread. I am glad your daughter is improving. I, too, have migraines really bad. Just recently, I have been put on 2 types of blood pressure meds and after the second was added, I have had less migraines. Keep us updated and relax some.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I am very happy that Rebecca is home and mending!! There is no place like home!! Healing energies coming your way for the both of you!



Please keep us posted on how she is doing.



Marie & Pacino


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Glad to hear she is back home and doing better! Hopefully everything can be figured out quickly!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I thought you all might like an update since you were so kind to help me pray while Rebecca was so ill.

She is still experiencing the headache although in a much lighter way....she is still on anitbiotics for the Lymes disease and we just got back from the Neurologist at the University of Pennsylvania that I trust and have for over 5 years. 

He seems to agree with Mom that this is not a new form of her migraines and believes that it is directly related to the lymes and what viruses it may have caused within her body. He said because the headache was so totally different than any other migraine that she has ever had that it is unlikely that it would be a new version. 

So this was a lesson learned for her...although she already knew to trust herself....it always helps to get reinforcements...in other words, she knew it was not migraine and I knew it was not migraine...having him back us up...helps more than you can know. 

So, thank you all for all your words of comfort and your prayers...I truly believe they work.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear that Rebecca is feeling better. Hopefully, you will too now that you have seen her regular doctor. I am praying that she will continue to get better as each day passes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I thought you all might like an update since you were so kind to help me pray while Rebecca was so ill.
> 
> She is still experiencing the headache although in a much lighter way....she is still on anitbiotics for the Lymes disease and we just got back from the Neurologist at the University of Pennsylvania that I trust and have for over 5 years.
> 
> ...


Always praying for you, Rebecca and Teddy


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that things are on the upswing for Rebecca.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so pleased to hear that all is getting better for Rebecca, that's great news, thank you for letting us know I hope she will continue to recover more each day


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope Rebecca will soon be back to her ol self, hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Susan,
I will keep your daughter in my thoughts, I am glad she is better. You are such a funny, wonderful woman,
and your personality just shines!



Best Of Luck,
Andrea~


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

To you and rebbecca. It must have been horrifying to watch her go through all this..I hope she recovers quickly


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just read this entire post. I am glad that Rebecca is doing better and is home.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Dear Susan,*



*I am so VERY sorry I just caught this threat!! Oh my goodness, YES by all means I will add you and your daughter to MY prayers.*



*I feel so baddly for you both, so very baddly. Keep in mind God's love and grace and believe there is a miracle for you and her.*



*Melanie*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thank you all for your prayers...I really do beleive they work. My daughter is now home and resting comfortably. After all is said and done the doctors beleive that she had a very bad Migrane. Rebecca does get migranes and this one was totally different than anything she has experienced. Usually she is very sensitive to light and sound but with this one it was more a pressure in the top of her head...almost like if she took off the top of her head the pressure would stop.
> 
> We will be going back to her neurologist at University of Penn that we have gone to since she was a junior in high school so that he can assure me that this is a correct diagnosis. I question this because she was altered a number of times while she was in the hospital and the doctors are just not explaining this to me. At the time when she would "be different" she would constantly yawn and not be able to stop and was very emotional at the same time...she also could not sit still because she was so uncomfortable. Very scary.
> 
> ...


 



*OHHHH Susan,*



*A Complex Migrane!!! That is totally different then the "normal" Migranes we "migrane sufferers" get. Believe me! *



*On Election Night when Gore had Florida and then Bush got Florida and then Gore got it back and then Bush had it rerturned to him... I was sitting in my livingroom watching the returns with Jason. It was the first Presidental Election he was able to Vote in and I was excited due to that.*



*My husband said he was going to shower and asked if I wanted anything before he went, I told him yes bowl of sherbert. I recall getting handed the sherbert, I recall taking one bite, after that the first thing I recalled was seeing the sherbert dripping out of the bowl slowly onto the floor and I couldn't seem to move my left hand to stop it. I felt as if I was melting down into the chair I was sitting in. Then blackness...*



*Next I knew my livingroom was full of EMT's and Jason was holding my hand and my husband and daughter were standing nearby with their eyes wide open. Away to the hospital I was rushed, with the EMTs telling me they thought I had some awful flu! I had no use of my left side at all... ALL I could think of was poor Jason, I ruined his first Presidental Election. hehehee*



*Got to the Hospital and test after test was run.. turns out I am allergic to some sulfur dye they used in one test, what joy. Next morning Bush was President and my neurologist was standing over me when I awoke in the hospital. I never recalled being admitted. My doctor sat down and told me I had experianced a "Complex Migrane" that perfectly mimiced a Stroke. This is when the Basilar something is seriously attacked or weakened. WAS all news to me. My doctor was very careful to make sure I understood that I had NOT had a "normal" migrane... but what happened was something totally different and serious.*



*I have never recalled everything that happened that night... and even now have serious "time lapses" or "memory loss". I can be on my way to somewhere and totally forget where I am going or how to get there. It's VERY odd! You should see all the maps in my car! I would laugh this all off and think it was aging but my neurologist is sure it is from suffering the COMPLEX Migrane. Also this could be a precusor to a stoke so I am on Norvasc to help prevent that from happening. My "memory loss" is what helps me be so aware and compassionate to Jason's problems now I think.*



*Please go over Complex Migranes with your daughter's neurologist, is that what happened to her? And make sure she is aware that what she had was not "just" a nasty Mirgrane, it was something more.*



*God Bless you both!*

*Melanie*


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206231
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds very scary. I am glad you are ok!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan...............I have been very busy and not on the forum much so I just caught this thread. I am happy to hear that your daughter is feeling better now. We will keep you guys in our prayers.


----------

